# co2?



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

how do u know if ur getting enough co2 or if ur getting to much c02


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

What type of CO2 setup are you running, what size tank, what kind of filtration, how are you getting the CO2 into the water column?


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i have 1 fluval305,1 emporrer280, 55g tank, nutrafin natural plant system, using the bubble counter provided


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

here is a chart to measure CO2 levels


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

You buy a drop checker from me and it tells you when you are at good co2 levels.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

ph and kh checked and compared to chart that dippy provided


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Your ph should drop by one compared to your tank water thats been degassed. Basically check the ph of the tank water and leave some water out over night. You should get a difference of one, that should put you at 30ppm.


----------



## Pfrenzy (Mar 19, 2007)

drop in ph....
i suggest you get yourself a drop checker though


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

if ur ph gets to much u can add or take out


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i think ill go with the drop checker thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I just use the chart, and a pH and KH test kit.. very easy, and the stuff was just lying around anyway


----------

